
Twitter Users Most Followed by Angels on AngelList - jeffmiller
http://jeffmiller.github.com/2011/03/01/twitter-users-most-followed-by-angels-on-angellist
======
lolizbak
Don't know if what to think about it : actually surprised that many of them
_are_ or _aren't_ (yet?) on AngelList... I count 34 in the top 100. Remove the
non-individuals (TechCrunch, Sequoia Cap, SAI, ...), that's about ~40%. Is
this a lot ? Is this only a few ?

